# Tiny review of my new Engine



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

OK so this isn't the review that I was hoping to write today due to breaking my 4wd shaft center bearing on its first go! Anyway this isn't about the shakedown this is about the Litchfield 4.6 LM1 Race Engine.

Where do I start, well I guess at the beginning. Trying to build the best Street and Track GTR that would be considered the jack of all trades but master of none - kinda like me by design. It's been a long road with the GTR for me trying this and that, watching endless youtube videos and reading even more endless threads debating engine builds and turbos. In the end I put my trust in a very quiet project Iain Litchfield was spinning up back in late 2012 which was to build a bulletproof monster engine for the R35. Based on a custom block and Capricorn internals with a displacement of 4.6 it was always destined to be a monster.

I got to experience the engine on the sighting lap and luckily I was at the back of the grid so got to have a little play. The power was at it lowest setting at 0.55bar so approx 650bhp. I've driven quite a few cars and engines to know whats what very quickly.

*LAG*
What lag? - None - Now a lot of people say they have no lag when what the actually mean is they have a little lag. This has none as long as you are over 2500rpm, and even before then it feels like no lag. It is simply outstanding. It's like having the effect of rolling antilag - *no that's not a good enough analogy* - It's like driving a 8.0L V10 - it's instantaneous power and torque delivery. The combination of the BW EFR turbos (Thanks Adamantium for the development and hard work) and the 4.6 displacement makes it simply in a class of it's own. I had to press the pedal at all sorts of rpm to make sure I was right in my thinking. I now will have to drive this car like a large capacity NA.

*Turbos*
Simply amazing, and holy hell they deliver top end punch too. The Borg Warner conversion on the Litchfield exhaust manifolds gives so much low down response it should be electric. The graphs simply don't do them justice.

*Sound*
Between the cams and the extra cc the sound is pretty much the same as the 3.8 standard engine - uuuummm no it's not, it now sounds like a supercar. It sounds more aggressive, deeper, urgent and explosive. I really feel like I'm driving and LM1 car now - it's the GTR on another level.

*Engine*
The Engine itself is a masterpiece. You can hear from how it is revving that it is a total breakaway from the Nissan built lump. It's solid and free revving. No expense and attention to detail has been spared when creating this. This is typical Litchfield.

All this from one slow-ish out lap I know sounds a bit much, but throughout my life of cars I have rarely come across something that is totally outstanding, mindblowing and game changing. That's why I wasn't worried about it breaking because my god it will be worth waiting for. Is it for the novice - well yes actually because the torque delivery is all in the mapping. Is it for the pro - Hell yeah, if you can tame it it is a GTR on another level, entering this into any sprint competition is just simply unfair. 

You may notice I haven't commented on the setup and handling, when the car is back with me and I have done a full shakedown day at silverstone I shall comment on this further.

I really hope some other people are able to make the commitment and investment to this setup, I have no idea what car I could possibly own after this.

Wow

VJ


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

nice review. 

Do you have syvecs ecu?


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Simply amazing, I think the LM900 is bonkers so can't begin to imagine what the LM1 feels like! 



Impossible said:


> nice review.
> 
> Do you have syvecs ecu?


I think stage 12.76 includes the Syvecs.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Nice write up Martin. The best bit is at the end where you acknolwedge that you are now cheating at the sprints - nuff said


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

So does this conversion have a modified Nissan block or a complete new custom bespoke block?


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

complete replacement block.

If you need commitment issues, query the total in and out price. Even at that money its still top value


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes it is a complete new block then the magic is worked on it. I am at about 100k and when you consider the Nismo is 125k and I have a far far superior car - ok I will when I'm finished - then I think it's all OK.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Yes it is a complete new block then the magic is worked on it. I am at about 100k and when you consider the Nismo is 125k and I have a far far superior car - ok I will when I'm finished - then I think it's all OK.


Sounds like an absolute monster of a car!!! Well done.

I take it the £100k quoted above is ontop of the cost of the base car?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Thats all in but i haven't really been counting so could be a bit more.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

you have a dyno graph vernon ?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

This is at 1.2 Bar


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Good write up Vernon, sorry to hear about the shaft failure. If you don't mind me asking do you have plans to up the boost in the future or keep it where it is?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh no it Will be going up to 2Bar in the very near future.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Oh no it Will be going up to 2Bar in the very near future.


Guess you'll be bringing a spare car to every event then ;-)


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I associate the drop off of torque at high revs on the GT-R engine as relating to a set of turbos inability to produce enough boost at a high engine RPM. So additional power at stage 5 has recently been found by fitting efficient manifolds and turbos that can flow enough without producing too much heat above 5 / 6K RPM.

So, looking at the above dyno plot, considering the 'low' boost level and the actual capability of the turbos, should the torque curve not be flatter at high rpms or is there another reason for the drop off that I am not sighted on?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> I associate the drop off of torque at high revs on the GT-R engine as relating to a set of turbos inability to produce enough boost at a high engine RPM. So additional power at stage 5 has recently been found by fitting efficient manifolds and turbos that can flow enough without producing too much heat above 5 / 6K RPM.
> 
> So, looking at the above dyno plot, considering the 'low' boost level and the actual capability of the turbos, should the torque curve not be flatter at high rpms or is there another reason for the drop off that I am not sighted on?


Running out of Fuel. Upgrading rails this week. Also dont forget its now a 4.6 and I do have the smaller turbos. When its all done and shaken out we'll see where it ends up. Whatever, Im happy. Its an amazing package.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

It was my own knowledge I was doubting Vernon. You have a magnificent package pal :thumbsup: :chuckle:

Looking forward to seeing how this pans out. Even at 1.2bar with the fuel supply satisfied it looks like there is even more power available :thumbsup:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> It was my own knowledge I was doubting Vernon. You have a magnificent package pal :thumbsup: :chuckle:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how this pans out. Even at 1.2bar with the fuel supply satisfied it looks like there is even more power available :thumbsup:


Its best guess right now on my part, just cant wait to get the car and keep pushing the boundary.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds completely amazing. 

Surely you can't "build" your car for £100k though with the carbon Alcons etc... ?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the Richard. I had forgotten to add that cost...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Thanks for the Richard. I had forgotten to add that cost...


Sorry.
I was working out how much I've wasted when I could have built your car. 

:chuckle:


----------



## Juhani (Jun 12, 2010)

Probably smarter to do it this way than blowing up an engine and starting over... been there done that. Now I have a 3.8 with EFR6758s. Not in full tune at the moment but feeling quite strong already. Can't even imagine what this monster will do! Very impressive!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Sorry.
> I was working out how much I've wasted when I could have built your car.
> 
> :chuckle:


Thank you so much  Remind me to let your tyres down at Combe  

Yeah I think it just nudges over the 100k mark now inc the car. But remember I bought the cheapest / best car I could because I knew I was going to pull it apart - Car cost me £33k


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Thank you so much  Remind me to let your tyres down at Combe
> 
> Yeah I think it just nudges over the 100k mark now inc the car. But remember I bought the cheapest / best car I could because I knew I was going to pull it apart - Car cost me £33k


Still very, very impressive when you consider what the car is capable of.
If it can handle the power without giving you big repair bills then it's an absolute bargain in my opinion.
I've spent that in modding over the last three years.

I guess the only thing left is weight reduction going forwards?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Still very, very impressive when you consider what the car is capable of.
> If it can handle the power without giving you big repair bills then it's an absolute bargain in my opinion.
> I've spent that in modding over the last three years.
> 
> I guess the only thing left is weight reduction going forwards?


Actually I'm not going to reduce too much, I need the weight to get the traction. I will start removing high up weight and look to do some other things, but Aero is the next thing on my list, and it will be done properly so a slow process as I am after some serious cornering speeds.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds a lot of fun Martin, looking forward to a play at Silverstone


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Cars almost done JC - just the springs and dampers to test and decide on and mane a. It of Aero. Im no GT driver but eager to learn!


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Awesome, look forward to it. Let me know when you're planning to go along to SS and I'll drop by


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

the picture link is broken?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Works for me.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I would love to see a breakdown of the costings, I would expect the total build cost with car purchase at £33k to be well above £100k ?


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

could be my work proxy. Will see it when i get home haha

A ballpark cost breakdown the masses will appreciate, but also appreciate if you wish to keep your commercials in confidence


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds to me like we may have a new 'Top boy' monster on the loose, great work by all.

My LM900 was fast, but still felt like a big ass car, this power... what ever it finishes at is where I would of liked to of been, the sort of power where you really are scared to plant the throttle due to whiplash... Which I actually did kinda get in the LM900


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

cormeist said:


> Sounds to me like we may have a new 'Top boy' monster on the loose, great work by all.
> 
> My LM900 was fast, but still felt like a big ass car, this power... what ever it finishes at is where I would of liked to of been, the sort of power where you really are scared to plant the throttle due to whiplash... Which I actually did kinda get in the LM900


It will be far too much I'm sure - but hey thats the fun right?


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Actually I'm not going to reduce too much, I need the weight to get the traction. I will start removing high up weight and look to do some other things, but Aero is the next thing on my list, and it will be done properly so a slow process as I am after some serious cornering speeds.


How will you approach the Aero?..i`ve had peripheral involvement in a couple of aero programmes and doing it properly as you mention can be quite a process..i think it`s fantastic what you`re getting upto and the Litchfield engine sounds astonishing..Capricorn,big displacement, amazing lightning spool turbos and those beautiful bespoke manifolds :bowdown1:..looking forward to any and all updates


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ill probly start an aero thread when its time. Im actually looking forward to it because its only ever been theory for me.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Vernonjones said:


> Ill probly start an aero thread when its time. Im actually looking forward to it because its only ever been theory for me.


Hasn't JCR already done the design and tested his products in the wind tunnel on what's needed for the GTR Aero? I thought he now sells the rear spoiler etc?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive bought some jcr parts and seen others. I think id like my own.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Ive bought some jcr parts and seen others. I think id like my own.



Develop your own?


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> Develop your own?


THUG LIFE :chuckle:


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

How long do you expect this motor to last until the next rebuild, mileage wise? - I'm always curious to see what the longevity of this much power can be.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Obviously nothing is Guaranteed, but at 1,000bhp it should be around the 50,000 mile mark using it as I do. Occasional trackdays and sprints but driven hard when I do use it.


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

If that turns out to be the case (anywhere more then 30Kish), that is amazing and totally worth it. Good on you buddy!


----------

